# Free Evil Cat



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife wont let me give our cat to the shelter without first trying to find her a home. So here it goes:

I have a white cat (named Daisy) that is supposedly a Flame-point Siamese Cat (looks like a white cat to me though). She is mostly white with some orange on her head and her tail.

She hates everyone that comes to our house and hisses at them and bats at their legs when they walk by. Every night she attacks my wife's legs when she walks by, and periodically attacks my 2.5 year old daughter. I am the only one that can pet her. Everyone else gets bitten and then scratched with her hind legs followed by a spitting hiss.

She leaves globs of white hair everywhere and the vacuum can barely keep up with it. She also finds it amusing to barf hairballs up on the carpet and under our beds. She generally gets 1 -2 trips to the groomer each year to be shaved (and has to be sedated because they are mortified of her) and the trips generally cost about $100 each.

*If you would like a free cat with loads of personality, shoot me a PM*. I'll even give you a bag of cat food and let you sign a release of liability waiver.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Has she been de-clawed?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Has she been de-clawed?


Great question! No she is not de-clawed. She loves to use her claws on anything within reach (especially our stairs)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh man that was a funny read. Are you sure your trying to get rid of it ??? Sounds like the cat from hell and who would want it ??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Oh man that was a funny read. Are you sure your trying to get rid of it ??? Sounds like the cat from hell and who would want it ??? :lol: :lol:


This is why my wife wont let me give her to the shelter. She knows no one will take her and then they will put her to sleep.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> She hates everyone that comes to our house and hisses at them and bats at their legs when they walk by. Every night she attacks my wife's legs when she walks by, and periodically attacks my 2.5 year old daughter. I am the only one that can pet her. Everyone else gets bitten and then scratched with her hind legs followed by a spitting hiss.


With a disposition like that I'm surprised she hasn't been re-named Loke....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> > She hates everyone that comes to our house and hisses at them and bats at their legs when they walk by. Every night she attacks my wife's legs when she walks by, and periodically attacks my 2.5 year old daughter. I am the only one that can pet her. Everyone else gets bitten and then scratched with her hind legs followed by a spitting hiss.
> 
> 
> With a disposition like that I'm surprised she hasn't been re-named Loke....


No, not a mean enough name; I was thinking Kerry! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

she sounds like my cat. I mentioned this thread to my wife, and she said 
"HELL NO!!!!!!"

I don't think we want it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

By the way, if you keep your dog in the house, you don't need to worry about cleaning up the hairballs. and it cuts down on the dog food bill.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> By the way, if you keep your dog in the house, you don't need to worry about cleaning up the hairballs. and it cuts down on the dog food bill.


Unfortunately we dont have a dog yet. Once I told my wife I wanted to get rid of the cat (before she took a dirt nap in the garden) she told me that just because the cat was going away didnt mean that I could just run out and buy a dog. I told her I would drive because I am too lazy to run.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the cat is just lonely and looking for someone to play with. A puppy would do the trick.
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=32910


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sadly that is just what I want..... but I want to finish school before I buy a dog. I dont want to be that guy in the neighborhood that has an unruly dog that barks all the time and jumps up on everyone.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Sadly that is just what I want..... but I want to finish school before I buy a dog. I dont want to be that guy in the neighborhood that has an unruly dog that barks all the time and jumps up on everyone.


Yea, why would you want that when you got a cat that does it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry Bax. My Grandmother had a cat like that. I was walking down the hallway of our house when I was 7. It leaped from the back of the couch and clawed its way down my back when I wasn't wearing a shirt. :twisted: For some reason I don't like cats. :roll:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

You should keep the cat and get a ferret for it to "play" with. Ferrets will drive a cat ABSOLUTELY NUTS! They will tackle them, fight them, chase them, attack them, play hide and go seek with them ect ect. Ferrets take it as their personal task in life to drive a cat to its whits end. They will emotionally cripple a cat in only a few short hours, but imagine what one could do in a year! lol. Who says revenge isnt sweet?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you sure your cat's name isn't Pinky?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> It leaped from the back of the couch and clawed its way down my back when I wasn't wearing a shirt.


Sounds like a girl I dated in high school.
-()/>- *(())* -()/>- *(())* -()/>- *(())* -()/>- *(())* -()/>- *(())* -()/>- *(())* -()/>-


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I once had a pet raccoon that I originally got to train my dogs with. It liked to get it's ear scratched and soon was a hit with the neighborhood kids who liked to feed it candy and slurpees. Anyway, I once offered it to a co-worker of mine who happened to be an old trapper. His first question was "is he prime yet??" 

For some reason Bax, this cat thread reminded me of that quote..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > It leaped from the back of the couch and clawed its way down my back when I wasn't wearing a shirt.
> ...


I hope you married her. :lol: :lol: :lol: :O||: :O||: :O||:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Kinda Looks like the same cat to me...are you sure some event didn't cause this cats temperamant????

[attachment=0:17j0oksd]Cat.jpg[/attachment:17j0oksd]


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

haha heres what im most impressed with, every time i run into someone who is giving something away and i ask why they are getting rid of it, you can always tell they are lying to you about the reason! i dont believe you are trying to hide ANYTHING about this wonderful, kind, sweet cat! :lol: 

sounds like the cat from hell!! i dont want it, im pretty sure i have its twin sister! i thought i found our evil cat dead last year in our field when it disappeared for 4 weeks. looked like some dogs got her. anyways i burried her (what was left of it) and informed the family that fluffy had gone to the big litter box in the sky. man was i sure suprised and confused when that **** cat showed up at the front door 3 weeks later.... ALIVE!!  :shock: -)O(-


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

NHS said:


> Are you sure your cat's name isn't Pinky?


 -_O- -_O- -/O_-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> haha heres what im most impressed with, every time i run into someone who is giving something away and i ask why they are getting rid of it, you can always tell they are lying to you about the reason! i dont believe you are trying to hide ANYTHING about this wonderful, kind, sweet cat! :lol:
> 
> sounds like the cat from hell!! i dont want it, im pretty sure i have its twin sister! i thought i found our evil cat dead last year in our field when it disappeared for 4 weeks. looked like some dogs got her. anyways i burried her (what was left of it) and informed the family that fluffy had gone to the big litter box in the sky. man was i sure suprised and confused when that **** cat showed up at the front door 3 weeks later.... ALIVE!!  :shock: -)O(-


I think my cat came from that same pet cemetery!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought you traded it for the ranger? Who could pass up that deal........... :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My sister had one of those type cats, it gave everyone and everything hell right up until it caught my old lab in the wrong mood. It slapped her in the nose and she snatched it up and crushed every bone in its body while tearing it to pieces. funny thing was, after that display my sisters other cats never messed with that dog again. :lol: 

Lord I miss that old dog!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe its because you....never mind.

I'll be glad to see that thing go. She really is evil. I hate cats anyway, but she gives me more of a reason. 

Just let her disappear and tell Michele someone wanted her!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had a couple inquiries off KSL, but both were people in Provo that didnt have cars and wanted me to bring her down. I'm not driving down from Salt Lake to Provo unless you pay me for fuel!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Screw the fuel, I wouldn't want the cat in my car!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cat is still free.... would it help if I paid you $1.00 to take her?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

My Pudelpointer says she'll take the cat off your hands free of charge! Just toss it in the back yard and she take care of the rest :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Carefull. Remember the new laws.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Carefull. Remember the new laws.


Ah right...make sure that cat's registered before your drop it by :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Here is an updated picture of her. She got a little dirty playing in the yard (hence why she isnt white in this pic)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

-_O- o-||


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm amazed none of the animal lovers on this site havent scooped her up yet!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

if someone wanted to get even with someone else, they could always pick up this cat and drop it at that person's house, preferably in thier house. :shock: :lol: 

Maybe someone could drop in off at Paddler's house or office. :twisted:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

anyway it could be snuck into a senators office?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kochanut said:


> anyway it could be snuck into a senators office?


Where there is a will, there is a way to get it done!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Maybe someone could drop in off at Paddler's house or office. :twisted:


 -_O- :O||: anyone know where he lives? -Ov-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

How about putting the "Cat" back in "Catapult." 
Just sayin'.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

kill_'em_all said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone could drop in off at Paddler's house or office. :twisted:
> ...


 :mrgreen: His address is listed on his motorless proposal on his website. its Sharethemarsh, he has it hyperlinked over on the refuge.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> kill_'em_all said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


 :lol: Bax, still got that cat...? :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, yes 

Now my wife thinks that if I give the cat away, a forum member is gonna make her a moving target. I just can't win with this cat!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

but im not gonna make her a target! im gonna give her a new home  what paddler decides to do with her after that.... well.... thats on paddlers shoulders  :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha! I keep saying that too!

How can someone stick up for an animal that attacks them daily? I just dont understand my wife.....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok ok not only will I give you the cat, but I will also give you a partially eaten Snickers bar and allow you to rename her "Church". 

-Final offer


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am a little disappointied that you didn't offer a package deal with your yewt fan basement dweller SIL. You need to think outside the box.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I am a little disappointied that you didn't offer a package deal with your yewt fan basement dweller SIL. You need to think outside the box.


Huge, you are right! I guess I didnt learn enough at the school of business. So here we go:

1- Basement dweller will come with a bag of cat food

2- Evil cat will come with basement dweller's bank account :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm begining to wonder if they are not one and the same.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Bax* said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a little disappointied that you didn't offer a package deal with your yewt fan basement dweller SIL. You need to think outside the box.
> ...


Now your talkin what else comes with the bundle. o-||


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> 1- Basement dweller will come with a bag of cat food
> 
> 2- Evil cat will come with basement dweller's bank account :lol:


depends,, whats her credit score? lol


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Does the snickers bar come in that deal to? That could make or break the whole package.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well now she's done it. Woke up this morning to find cat puke in my shoe :evil:

Then I yell at her and she does some creepy walk away from me like "dont mess with me man, I will seriously mess you up"

**** cat


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Do it for the children!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Next time she will crap in your shoe :shock:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

You should do the trapped skunk thing with that sucka…


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

sawsman said:


> You should do the trapped skunk thing with that sucka&#8230;


Its almost to the point where I dont know what I would do with myself if the cat was gone. Every day I come home and that stupid cat is lying in wait for me somewhere in the house, counting down the seconds before she can jump out and bat at my legs. And at night I will find her sitting on my night stand, staring at me, hoping that I will just show my throat for a moment longer before she pounces on my junk.

Really, I would have very little to complain about if I didnt get tortured on a daily basis with this cat. I would sleep well, my legs wouldnt have scratches on them, I wouldnt have to scoop litter and sneeze from the weird perfume they put in it, my dog wouldnt run around like a maniac trying to get to her and then yelp when she gets her nose scratched. Come to think about it, my life would be perfect if this cat just disappeared....

:O•-:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Just turn it into hamburger and sell it to a fast food place.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

They are having a DD test in Logan this weekend. Oopsey, daisy escaped while watching those fur trackers


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I think she is trying to keep you on your toe's.... just like the old Pink Panther, where Cato jumped out of everywhere to attack!!


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

Bax, I gotta say I for one am surprised that this battle is still on going. I figured with all of the offers you attempts you would of been able to find a new scratching post for this dilemna lol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

CANTSHOOT said:


> Bax, I gotta say I for one am surprised that this battle is still on going. I figured with all of the offers you attempts you would of been able to find a new scratching post for this dilemna lol.


I actually put her up on KSL a couple of times and I have to say people are freaking weirdos! Every person that called about taking a "free" cat lived in some distant city, didnt own a car, and wanted me to drive the cat to them. Seriously? If you want something that is free, come get it yourself!

Although I really dislike our cat, Im not some jerk that wants to give my cat to some nutty cat lady that has three hundred cats with booger eyes one more cat to add to her collection of throwing cats


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

And she is gone. Gave her to the Humane Society today


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You cold-hearted sum beech! While we are on the topic? Still have the basement dweller? How did little Ms. Bax like today's transaction?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Bax* said:


> And she is gone. Gave her to the Humane Society today


Gave? Last time I took a stray there it cost enough to buy the darn thing a house and food for life!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mrs. Bax* did not take it well at all. She agreed to get rid of her but once the deed was done, she got all weepy and may call the Humane Society and see if she can take her back :-x

They charged $25 to take her, which I suppose isn't bad when you consider that they need to pay for food, kitty litter, etc. But if the Mrs goes and pick her up... that was a $25 hotel stay for the cat.

On a side note: while I was waiting to drop Satan off, some people came in with two ferrets that had been abandoned in a home that they were working on. One of them had already died by the time they got them to the HS, and the other had death knocking on it's door. How sad. Even if you don't want the animal, either have them humanely euthanized or give them away. Nothing bothers me more than people that just abandon pets (especially when they are trapped in a cage with no chance of escape). Makes me cranky!!!!

Oh and the Basement Dweller is still here. She is in California for some family thing, and is getting the ole rent talk when she returns. This will go well


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

D*A*M*N cat is back in my house :evil:

The wife said she was running to the store for something.... came back with the stupid cat. FML


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> D*A*M*N cat is back in my house :evil:
> 
> The wife said she was running to the store for something.... came back with the stupid cat. FML


It looks like you are fighting a loosing battle. First the cat and soon to be the basement dweller.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> D*A*M*N cat is back in my house :evil:
> 
> The wife said she was running to the store for something.... came back with the stupid cat. FML


My wifes cat has complete run of our house, and there would be He** to pay if I even thought of taking her away. :O//:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Bax- let us know how the "rent" talk goes. I imagine it will be just about as good a deal as donating $25 to the Humane Society to take the cat and another $50 for the adoption fee to get her back. hahaha Making your SIL pay rent. HAHAHA Just wait til she cries on your wife's shoulder. You'll be out more than the $75 for the evil cat. Good luck though.....


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know why people keep those things....



Wives I mean.:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MKP said:


> I don't know why people keep those things....
> 
> Wives I mean.:mrgreen:


Because it cost a lot more than $25.00 to get rid of them.

:sorry:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Because it cost a lot more than $25.00 to get rid of them.
> 
> :sorry:


I give this a nod for the post of the year -BaHa!-


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll take the cat...my daughter's pitbull has run out of chew toys...;-)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am about ready to get rid of all of our pets. Between the d.a.m.n cat and dogs, I am coming to the realization that I like pets.... at other people's houses


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its been a while since I have received any interesting trade offers for my sweet cat.

Any offers?

She is now 11 years old, has a weird bald spot under her neck (dunno wtf that's all about) and now wanders into my bedroom at 2-3:00AM to start meowing. When we get out of bed to kick her out, she hides and then starts meowing a little more. Finally my wife chases her through the house to kick her outside. She kindly sits at the door and yowls until about 7:00AM when we are all getting ready for the day.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Its been a while since I have received any interesting trade offers for my sweet cat.
> 
> Any offers?
> 
> She is now 11 years old, has a weird bald spot under her neck (dunno wtf that's all about) and now wanders into my bedroom at 2-3:00AM to start meowing. When we get out of bed to kick her out, she hides and then starts meowing a little more. Finally my wife chases her through the house to kick her outside. She kindly sits at the door and yowls until about 7:00AM when we are all getting ready for the day.


She sounds delightful.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I might take her off your hands. You see I have a rescue Chessie that lived in the wild for about a year. From the way she goes berserk when she sees cats outside I am assuming she ate cats in the wild. Let me see if she's hungry.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You just need to check goobs recipe file. At 11 years old it might have to marinate a while.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You've done a great job marketing sweet, little Daisy. I'm sure you'll find a good home for her. Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that if the truth really came out he really loves that cat and would be lost without her.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My cousins down in Phoenix might be looking for one. Their last cat got out one night and some coyotes got it. :shock:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife has always told me I could have a dog or I could have a divorce.

I'm thinking.............

I know it would cost more than $25 either way.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can tell your wife that most shelters are "no kill" now days...BUT...the trouble is that if you turn a cat into them and it doesn't get adopted, they simple (after neutering it) return it to your neighborhood and turn it loose...gee, I wonder who's back porch it's going to show back up on. 
If this cat weighed 40 lbs, would there be any question as to what to do with it? It's a cat from he**, send it home.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

When I married my wife 6 years ago, she had 3 cats....

Key word there being HAD. Apparently my Husky doesn't care for cats and he made quick work of them. 

If you need Cat Removal services I'd be glad to bring him by for a visit..he's old and slow now but finds a way to catch things and kill them every year. His kill count currently sits at 3 Cats, 1 Bird and 3 Skunks.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha! I've always loved this thread. Glad to see it back.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Last night as I went to bed my cat jumped on the bed, I looked at deeply into her demonically satanic eyes and then said with sincerity "Lilly I finally have heard of a cat that is more possessed than you". Waking up at 3:30 this morning and finding her under the covers up against my feet, I slowly and carefully moved my legs and got out of bed with no loss of blood.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We still see our cat occasionally. And my dog still follows her down the hall. The other night I felt her walk across my feet while I was in bed. She died last summer.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> We still see our cat occasionally. And my dog still follows her down the hall. The other night I felt her walk across my feet while I was in bed. She died last summer.


I know what you mean, my 3 year old grandson and my wife see our Sassy that died last summer too from time to time and just this past weekend they saw her again. She was with us 18 years. My grandson also plays ball frequently with my wife's mother who passed away about 10 years ago. My other grandson had some similar experiences when he was young too.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> Last night as I went to bed my cat jumped on the bed, I looked at deeply into her demonically satanic eyes and then said with sincerity "Lilly I finally have heard of a cat that is more possessed than you". Waking up at 3:30 this morning and finding her under the covers up against my feet, I slowly and carefully moved my legs and got out of bed with no loss of blood.


 Ha! I was hoping I was not the only one who has to share the bed with a hairball!! -O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> LostLouisianian said:
> 
> 
> > Last night as I went to bed my cat jumped on the bed, I looked at deeply into her demonically satanic eyes and then said with sincerity "Lilly I finally have heard of a cat that is more possessed than you". Waking up at 3:30 this morning and finding her under the covers up against my feet, I slowly and carefully moved my legs and got out of bed with no loss of blood.
> ...


Our yorkie sleeps on our bed too and when Sassy was alive we had the two cats and the mutt on the bed.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My malamute used to sleep on the foot of our bed. Well, the bottom half of the bed. He weighed about 110 pounds at the time. The 80 pound Chessie didn't like it if you touched her, and would growl at you and then jump off of the bed. A queen bed isn't all that big.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sometimes I think I am clinically insane when I wake up at night with the cat asleep on my feet. I then slowly move my feet away and think to myself "don't wake the cat!"

Then when I am up and awake, I think "who cares about that effing cat? I should have punted her across the room like a football!"


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Sometimes I think I am clinically insane when I wake up at night with the cat asleep on my feet. I then slowly move my feet away and think to myself "don't wake the cat!"
> 
> Then when I am up and awake, I think "who cares about that effing cat? I should have punted her across the room like a football!"


I have been known to wake up and give Satan, I mean Lilly, a good "nudge" with my foot and force her off the bed. A few weeks ago the wife said she wanted the Chessie to be an inside dog because of the cold temps during those 2 weeks. Lucy weighs right at 100 pounds now. I looked at the ice queen and said OK where are you going to sleep, on the floor? Geeze woman, we already have 2 animals on the bed and now you want a horse on the bed too? She decided Lucy could sleep in the garage on sub 15 degree nights.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey my black lab is named Lucy too! 8)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

KineKilla said:


> When I married my wife 6 years ago, she had 3 cats....
> 
> Key word there being HAD. Apparently my Husky doesn't care for cats and he made quick work of them.
> 
> If you need Cat Removal services I'd be glad to bring him by for a visit..he's old and slow now but finds a way to catch things and kill them every year. His kill count currently sits at 3 Cats, 1 Bird and 3 Skunks.


 I had 2 Siberians for about 12 years,(one of them looked just like a wolf, scared the neighbor half to death :grin:,) anyhow they were cat and rat killing machines. Best dogs I have ever owned!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

After Bowgy asked about Daisy in another thread, I realized that I didn’t update this thread.

On Halloween 10/31/18 I was cooking hotdogs for the neighborhood while kids were out trick-or-treating when a boy lost control of his pitbull.

The pitbull ran into my yard and Daisy came out from under my trailer at the same moment. Their eyes locked and suddenly they started to circle each other to prepare for the dance of death. They circled for what felt like an eternity and I couldn’t get her to run away, but I didn’t dare get in the middle of them either. In what felt like a flash, they were suddenly in a tangle of white and for a brief moment, Daisy seemed to be standing her ground. But that ended in a flash. Somehow the pitbull got ahold of her and bit down. I started kicking the dog as hard as I could and it wouldn’t let go.

At some point, the boy’s mom showed up and started wrestling the dog and somehow got our cat out of the pitbull’s mouth. Daisy then ran into the bushes and I thought “well, she is hurt but at least that is over.” While checking on my kids who watched the whole thing, I heard a lady scream something like “The dog has your cat again! Its in the garage (pointing to my neighbor’s garage).”

I ran to my neighbor’s garage but by the time I got there, Daisy was dead and the dog was locked on again.

I proceeded to kick the holy crap out of the pitbull but the dog was locked on and had no idea I was even there. All it wanted to do was hold onto Daisy.

Finally we decided to lock the dog in my neighbor’s garage for safety with all the kids that were walking around watching.

We called the police and the woman started demanding that we give her the dog. I told her that she would have to wait for the police to arrive and we would sort it all out.

Once the police arrived, they basically said that they didn’t have any way to secure the dog and to release control to the owner (who was actually the woman’s father).

So we opened up the garage and there was blood and fur everywhere. It was an absolute mess.

The pitbull walked out like it had the best time of its life and jumped in the owner’s truck.

After the owner left, we hosed out my neighbor’s garage and I buried Daisy on the side of my house in the dark (which was oddly fitting for a Halloween evening).

After speaking with Animal Control the following day, I was told that since this animal didn’t have a history of aggression that I could not request that the dog be put down (which was my preference) and that all I could do was press charges.

I honestly was indifferent toward pitbulls until now. After seeing how that dog had its blinders on and had no idea that I existed while kicking it, I am now ardently opposed to them as pets. Not because our cat was killed by one but because I realized that if that dog got ahold of a child, there would have been no way of getting the child free and it could have ended much much worse. They are a serious safety risk from my perspective.

We truthfully had little love for Daisy because she was such a mean, ornery cat, but that definitely wasn’t the way we expected her to die. And I am very frustrated that so many children had to see what happened.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> I honestly was indifferent toward pitbulls until now. After seeing how that dog had its blinders on and had no idea that I existed while kicking it, I am now ardently opposed to them as pets. Not because our cat was killed by one but because I realized that if that dog got ahold of a child, there would have been no way of getting the child free and it could have ended much much worse. They are a serious safety risk from my perspective.
> 
> We truthfully had little love for Daisy because she was such a mean, ornery cat, but that definitely wasn't the way we expected her to die. And I am very frustrated that so many children had to see what happened.


Sorry for the loss. People think hunters have no emotion, and your cat sounded crazy, but there isn't anyone on here (I don't think) that believes animals should suffer. Most of us pride ourselves on a quick ethical shot. Whether you like cats or not, what happened isn't the way any cat should go (no matter how ornery).

I have defended pitbulls on here before, mainly just to an extent that banning an entire species seems intense and would basically be extinction... But have always been clear they have a propensity and how they act is VERY dependent on the owner. Based on your story, it sounds like the owner was a total piece who had little remorse for what the dog did.

Once any dog tastes blood like that, they are far more prone to do it again. Based on the description it sounds like this wasn't that dogs first rodeo anyways. It shouldn't have been unleashed, because if not the cat it could have been a child. I think their should be leash laws that can result in the animal being put to sleep if not followed. I would be for laws that may seem biased toward certain breeds- but that's not a bad thing. In this situation, if you lose control of the leash the dog is unleashed. Any act after that can result in termination.

100% a dog like that should be put down.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> After speaking with Animal Control the following day, I was told that since this animal didn't have a history of aggression that I could not request that the dog be put down (which was my preference) and that all I could do was press charges.


This response still bothers me, just for the record. It's total crap. Just simply not true. But I digress...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

That really sucks to have to go through that, especially with the kids around.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

wapiti67 said:


> I'll take the cat...my daughter's pitbull has run out of chew toys...;-)


The irony... it's kinda like this cats fate was set in stone 8 years ago...


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You posted this same story in the "Pitbulls....waste of skin" thread once. Personally I love my cats AND my dog. Pitbulls though are not really dogs, they are animals mutated into garbage. About four years ago one latched onto my dog's throat while I was out hunting rabbit and just laid down to choke her out. After I had kicked that animal in the head until one eyeball was hanging partway out, I racked a shell into my .22 and started bringing my gun down. THEN the idiot owner jumped in and twisted its prong collar and kneed it in the chest until it let go. I will avoid pits at all cost but now I carry a little higher caliber and it will definitely get used if a pitbull threatens me or my dog ever again.

Look at how many pitbull kills are kids: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_dog_attacks_in_the_United_States

If you own one of these animals you have made the wrong choice. Every one of them should be neutered and the breed ended.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Jedidiah said:


> You posted this same story in the "Pitbulls....waste of skin" thread once.


Ahh, I'm glad you've got a better memory than I do in my old age.

I don't even know how I woke up and got to work today...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my favorite youth memories of my dad was an opening day on a pheasant hunt where we were hunting private property (with permission). My dog, an Irish Setter was a GREAT pheasant dog... maybe 30 minutes into opening day working a ditch bank some people started hunting the other side of the field. Their dog, a black lab... spotted my dog and made a bee-line straight for my dog 100+ yards away. Those owners started running after it, cursing and yelling at their dog but he wasnt having any of it.

As their dog closed to within in the final yards, he went on full blown attack mode, completely bowled over my dog (who apparently was a lover not a fighter), and started to tear into it.

I'll never forget the site of my dad, hands on his barrel like a #3 wood golf club and tee-d off swinging that Rem1100 as hard as he could and beaned that lab right up side the head. I'm still amazed he didn't break off the stock. The other owners were PISSED but my dad calmly said "get your dog under control or I'll use the other end of the gun".

I love my dad 

-DallanC


----------

